# Happy Birthday Bit of Everything



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:cake: :gift: arty: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :stars: :balloons: :bday: :dance: :wahoo:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Pam!

I told my nubian a spotted girl would be a wonderful birthday gift :dance:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!* :balloons:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Riley!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sherry I hope it is a great day for you.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!! I hope you had a great day!!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Roger!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Pam!
> 
> I told my nubian a spotted girl would be a wonderful birthday gift :dance:


 :wink: There ya go... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Frosty1!

Thanks Logan!

Too bad she didn't listen to me.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:birthday: :cake: :gift: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! arty: :balloons: :cake:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :gift: :gift: :cake: :cake: :cake: arty: arty: :bday: :bday: :dance: :balloons:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!*
:cake: arty: :gift: :balloons:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Momma B!

Thanks Caitlyn!

Thanks Liz!


----------

